

Opera 12.10 with better extensions, SPDY support and more - manojlds
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/11/06/out-of-beta-operas-new-desktop-browser-12-10-with-enhanced-os-integration-and-new-apis/

======
manojlds
Still no Metro version for Windows 8 ( at least a preview? ) That's
disappointing.

